# Historic Restoration & Coffee House



## Solitude.Home (Nov 7, 2011)

Additional info and construction updates on my public Facebook page:

www.facebook.com/TheLodgeAtPineGrove

And on my website:

www.lodgeatpinegrove.com

Thank you! ~ Heidi


----------

